# Gear knob retrofit



## MGuruX (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's my latest mod:

Before:









After:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Much better


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have had one of those knobs sitting in my garage for about two years never had the bollocks to swap over

Can you do a "How to do" as I am sure a few would do they mod


----------



## thesonya (Jul 4, 2012)

looks very nice


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

robokn said:


> I have had one of those knobs sitting in my garage for about two years never had the bollocks to swap over
> 
> Can you do a "How to do" as I am sure a few would do they mod


Agree there!

I will be doing this mod as soon as my order arrives, so any tips would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## MGuruX (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi,

I used the following instructions to remove the aluminum trim:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=266426

Those pics are for manual but the same applies to the DSG. The only difference is that you dont need to use a cable tie to secure the new gearknob at the end.

Once removed, just follow this thread:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/369091-S-Tronic-Shift-Knob/page9

Important tips:

- Installation took approx. 1.5 hrs. Take your time and be patient. Please be aware that there is a possibility for you to damage your gear shaft and ending up with a fat Audi bill to fix it.
*- Be very very careful NOT TO PRESS IN THE TRIGGER of the new gearknob when it arrives in the mail. that should only be done as the FINAL STEP after you insert it into the selector lever, to hook onto the selector lever pin.*
- I've used a "squeegee" instead of a nylon taper, slim screwdriver to remove the fixing clip, Heat gun and pliers.
- Before removing the OEM gear knob, just mark the position at the selector lever with a marker (this will help you when installing the new one in order to calculate when it should be in position.
- The blue/white plastic rod with a hole on top in the shifter column is the piece that need to be twisted 90 degrees with either a heat gun or lighter (i prefer a heat gun) to work with the new gear knob with the button located at the 12 o'clock position.
- Heat the plastic rod side to side with the heat gun and use the pliers to slowly rotate and bend to 90 degrees. Just twist a very small amount at a time, hold it with pliers and let it cool, heat it up a little, twist a little more, hold, let cool, repeat until its where you want it. Make sure that in the final position, the hole is facing the head unit.
- In addition, make sure that the plastic rod remains straight.
- The final step is to insert the new gear knob and apply some good pressure. Confirm that it is in position by taking a look at the marker level and make sure it is not loose or moving around.
- Finally, press the trigger for the mechanism to hook onto the selector lever pin.

I know it sounds complicated but I was surprised how easy this mod is. To be honest, I was shaking when heating the rod just to think about how expensive it is to fix it if I messed it up  That's the mental/pocket pressure but other than that, it should be pretty straight forward.

*P.S. I can't be responsible for anything breaking. These instructions are to be used as a reference only. If you don't feel capable, don't do it. There is a possibility for you to damage your car or even voiding your warranty. Do it at your own risk.*


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

That looks great and thank you for the instructions. 
I just got to decide whether I have the balls to try it :?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ajayp said:


> That looks great and thank you for the instructions.
> I just got to decide whether I have the balls to try it :?


And knob :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Awesome!!! I'll be doing is soon!


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

MGuruX said:


> Here's my latest mod:
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 3
> ...


Resurrecting an old thread here. Really like the idea of upgrading my 'knob' to this chrome TT version. Have read about the 'heat & twist' process which clearly requires some skill and courage.

Wanted to ask:

1) to anyone whose carried out this mod... have you had any issues since as theirs additional strain on the rod I presume (although not found any cases of some snapping from use from forum research)

2) most cost effective place to source a newer style TT knob as in picture?

3) can you reuse your original gaiter?

Much appreciated.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

EDIT Aug 2020 - For anyone who's accidentally pressed the button on the front-shifter knob, this post will help you resoleve that problem -

*The S-Tronic Knob Upgrade*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1988421

-----------------------------------------------------
The biggest risk in this mod is heating and twisting the connecting rod 90°. If you over heat it, the plastic can become brittle. If it breaks, you have to replace the entire shifting mechanism.

There's an alternate shifter knob by Black Forrest. While not a match to the OEM front-button knob, it's a one-to-one replacement for the side-button shifter and doesn't risk a broken shifter rod.

Seems they have quite a number of color and material options; (e.g. leather, alcantra, etc) and you're not stuck with the BF factory center coin either. Obviously for trademark reasons they can't offer a TT or Audi logo. But it sure looks a lot better than the hideous OEM side-button shifter.

Read more here -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1822322

Found a nice install video specifically for the Mk2 automatic -

*How to Install the Black Forrest Shift Knob*


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> The biggest risk in this mod is heating and twisting the connecting rod 90°. If you heat it incorrectly (over heat it), it can make the plastic brittle. If it breaks, you have to replace the entire shifting mechanism.
> 
> There's an alternate by Black Forrest
> 
> ...


Thanks Swiss - not interested in the Black Forest option as I want to keep it as OE as possible.

Good link above with more info and a video. Interesting find on there that someone has produced the connecting rod to purchase on Shapeways. Genius! 
https://www.shapeways.com/product/V8H9A ... =affiliate


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Called my local Audi dealer and it appears they can't source the newer style audi TT gear knob pictured below:










Anyone have one they're willing to part with or know where the best place to find one is? Tried Ebay etc.

Cheers


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Here a a couple I have been watching but I'm to chicken to pull the plug and do it as it would go pear shape for me.

TT form

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3007318219

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 1195741700

TTS form

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2581352321

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3070413431

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Nidana said:


> Here a a couple I have been watching but I'm to chicken to pull the plug and do it as it would go pear shape for me.
> 
> TT form
> 
> ...


Thanks Nidana - never spotted these!


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Wishing you best of luck doing it far braver than me. 
I'm considering the BFI version as much as I would like oem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fas7Eddi3 (Jan 30, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> The biggest risk in this mod is heating and twisting the connecting rod 90°. If you heat it incorrectly (over heat it), it can make the plastic brittle. If it breaks, you have to replace the entire shifting mechanism.
> 
> There's an alternate by Black Forrest
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. The BFI knob is nice. I had no idea they made one.


----------

